# Textured Polish!?!?! Say what???



## wewearpolish (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey everyone! Recently I have found out that textured polishes are becoming a big deal. China Glaze has a set of textured polishes and I think Sally Hansen just came out with some. I just ordered the China Glaze set but now I am sort of nervous about it. Does anyone have any experience with these? Are they hard to apply or remove? What kind of designs can you do with them?


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 1, 2013)

People seem to love them.  Zoya Pixie Dust has a lot of posts on this forum.  If you do a search for textured polish, I'm sure you'll come up with a lot of threads discussing it. 

There's a thread about China Glaze here:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134332/china-glaze-texture-collection-2013

And a thread where people post their manicures in which there are tons of pics and comments on various textured polishes.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/17506/nail-polish-youre-wearing-right-now


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 2, 2013)

The Sally Hansen Sugar Coats work well but chip fast :/ My favorites are the Julie G Gumdrops - I love that they're sparkly! And they last a long time without chipping, especially since you're not supposed to use topcoat with them or it kills the effect. Those are the only 2 brands I've tried so far though!


----------



## wewearpolish (Jul 2, 2013)

The Julie G Gumdrops polishes look really cool, definitely going to check those out. And oh wow. I didn't expect Sally Hansen to chip so fast...I just ordered textured polishes from Avon which I am kind of excited about! They look sort of like cement on your nails. I know that sounds gross but the pictures were really cool lol


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 2, 2013)

I didn't know how I'd like them at first because they felt so weird on my nails if I touched them, but I got used to it lol. I was surprised too, Sally Hansen is one of my favorite nail polish brands because they usually take a while to start chipping!


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a couple of the SH sugarcoats and I haven't had a problem with chipping at all.  I use seche vite as a top coat.



> Originally Posted by *sullenxriot182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't know how I'd like them at first because they felt so weird on my nails if I touched them, but I got used to it lol. I was surprised too, Sally Hansen is one of my favorite nail polish brands because they usually take a while to start chipping!


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 3, 2013)

the OPI gumdrops are awesome...i have my cherry amore and it wore for a week with no chips no top coat and it has a little sparkle to it too. when i took it off it was a little harder than a regular polish but much easier than glitters


----------



## wewearpolish (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm so excited! I randomly went into CVS today and found a gorgeous blue polish made by Julie G gumdrops (which I just learned existed from sullenxriot182) I can't  wait to use it! Unfortunately, I just did my nails for the 4th of July...



...so i'm waiting for this manicure to mess up so that I can use my new polish!! haha I also just purchased a Sally Hansen fuzzy polish. Has anyone used the fuzzy polishes?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a couple of the SH sugarcoats and I haven't had a problem with chipping at all.  I use seche vite as a top coat.


 

The Seche Vite doesn't mess with the "sugary" effect? Cause I tried using a topcoat with them and it just kind of made them look melted and blah. lol if Seche Vite doesn't then I'll have to buy some!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so excited! I randomly went into CVS today and found a gorgeous blue polish made by Julie G gumdrops (which I just learned existed from sullenxriot182) I can't  wait to use it! Unfortunately, I just did my nails for the 4th of July...
> 
> ...


 Yay! The Julie G ones are so pretty aren't they? And I just got a couple of the fuzzy coats as well! They look pretty cool when you use them over a solid color - I got the light blue and white one and used it over a navy blue and it looked great!


----------



## Annelle (Jul 4, 2013)

I absolutely loved the OPI liquid sands when they first came out.  They had awesome staying power (I took a few long baths and barely had any chipping after 5 days).  They're slightly easier to remove than glitter polishes, but harder to remove than regular polishes.  (If you use the foil method to remove, they're a breeze)

Unfortunately, the newer colors I've tried from their liquid sands just don't have the amazing staying power that the original ones did. (I think the original ones were from the Mariah Carey collection?)  I think a light pink one I tried was chipped by the next day, which was disappointing.


----------



## jsarina (Jul 4, 2013)

Dying to try the Zoya Pixies!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 5, 2013)

I've tried the OPI, Zoya, Julie G, Sally Hansen and China Glaze, and in my order of preference it goes:


OPI - Easiest to apply and remove, and last the longest.
Zoya - Wear well, but the texture isn't as cool as the OPI.
Julie G - Super texture and sparkle, but chip more easily.
Sally Hansen - Meh. Nothing much to say.
China Glaze - Disgusting. Ugly, matte, textured, no sparkle or anything. Just ew.

* Of course, these are just my opinions and observations. I am not trying to offend anyone, just giving my input.


----------



## wewearpolish (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I absolutely loved the OPI liquid sands when they first came out.  They had awesome staying power (I took a few long baths and barely had any chipping after 5 days).  They're slightly easier to remove than glitter polishes, but harder to remove than regular polishes.  (If you use the foil method to remove, they're a breeze)
> 
> Unfortunately, the newer colors I've tried from their liquid sands just don't have the amazing staying power that the original ones did. (I think the original ones were from the Mariah Carey collection?)  I think a light pink one I tried was chipped by the next day, which was disappointing.


 I think I want to try the OPI liquid sands.... What would you recommend?


----------



## maeiland (Jul 5, 2013)

I personally don't care for the OPI Liquid Sand as much as the Zoya Pixie Dust &amp; JulieG Frosted Gumdrops. I feel the Zoya &amp; JulieG have more of a sparkle to them and the OPI falls flat for me.


----------



## easteregg (Jul 5, 2013)

I really like the OPI sand because I can't sit still and when I nick the polish on something, it is very hard to tell.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally don't care for the OPI Liquid Sand as much as the Zoya Pixie Dust &amp; JulieG Frosted Gumdrops. I feel the Zoya &amp; JulieG have more of a sparkle to them and the OPI falls flat for me.


 It's funny you say that because I feel the opposite about OPI/Zoya. I think the OPI has more sparkle (except Stay the Night which I actually only wear with a top coat). But the JulieG definitely has the most sparkle (but not so good wear, at least in my experience).


----------



## maeiland (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's funny you say that because I feel the opposite about OPI/Zoya. I think the OPI has more sparkle (except Stay the Night which I actually only wear with a top coat). But the JulieG definitely has the most sparkle (but not so good wear, at least in my experience).


 That just goes to show that you never know how a product will look/work on you unless you try it first. To add to it I find that JulieG wears longer than my Zoya &amp; OPI. I don't think we could be any more different. ;p


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That just goes to show that you never know how a product will look/work on you unless you try it first. To add to it I find that JulieG wears longer than my Zoya &amp; OPI. I don't think we could be any more different. ;p


 Yeah. That's funny. But I can't get more than 2-3 days out of JulieG before chipping occurs. OPI I usually get about 5 and Zoya about 4. At least they're all an easy fix though.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 5, 2013)

Here's a photo of my manicure with Zoya Pixiedust in Beatrix:





I love the effect and don't find it difficult to remove.  Just ordered Liberty and Vespa too.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a photo of my manicure with Zoya Pixiedust in Beatrix:
> 
> ...


 Vespa is my absolute favorite out of the PixieDusts! It's just the perfect color...and I don't even really like green.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 5, 2013)

here a pic of the oOPI My Cherry Amore i had done a cpl weeks ago..and i picked it up on a wally world trip too.


----------



## wewearpolish (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here a pic of the oOPI My Cherry Amore i had done a cpl weeks ago..and i picked it up on a wally world trip too.


That color is absolutely awesome...I think I know what color I'm buying next lol


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That color is absolutely awesome...I think I know what color I'm buying next lol


 you will love it...it's a great color and it wears amazingly...i had no top coat on and had no chip after 5 days when i decided to change it out of boredom(and that is the longest ive ever been content with one color too) it keeps its sparkle too. and another note about the wear...i have two kids,3 cats,2 dogs,2 rats, and two men living in my house and i'm the only one who washes/cleand anything...so that was 5 days of dishes and bathrooms and i work with my hands too...best polish ever.


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 5, 2013)

It just makes it shiny.  Now, I haven't tried it without the top coat yet, so it's highly possible it will chip badly without it.



> Originally Posted by *sullenxriot182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Seche Vite doesn't mess with the "sugary" effect? Cause I tried using a topcoat with them and it just kind of made them look melted and blah. lol if Seche Vite doesn't then I'll have to buy some!


----------



## maeiland (Jul 5, 2013)

To get the true effect of the textured polishes you are not supposed to use a base coat or a top coat.


----------



## Annelle (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think I want to try the OPI liquid sands.... What would you recommend?


 I liked Get Your Number and Stay the Night from the original collection.

pictures courtesy of frmheadtotoe.com:



 



Get Your Number is blue and sparkly...it reminds me of like...Fantasy Fairy Tail Evil Ice Queen nails or something.

Stay the Night is the black one...it's not sparkly really.  But it's so different from my other polishes. I feel like I painted my nails with fresh gravel with sparkly Wizard of Oz-like ruby red slipper glitter.  Over time, the red in the glitter fades and it becomes red + silver glitter which is neat, too.

Both of these were from the Mariah Carey collection.  They had fantastic wear on me (and even if you do chip, you can dab a drop on the chipped spot and it blends in flawlessly, since it's textured, you don't even notice where the new coat is.)



> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To get the true effect of the textured polishes you are not supposed to use a base coat or a top coat.


 You can still wear a base coat (I always wear a base coat), but yes, in order to see the texture, you're not supposed to use a top coat. However, I've seen Get Your Number with a glossy top coat and the pictures make the colors look like it has so much more depth of color, it looks almost like an entirely different polish with a top coat.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 6, 2013)

i like that blue one...usually i'm not much for blue nails(too much in middle school i guess) but i really like that one



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I liked Get Your Number and Stay the Night from the original collection.
> 
> ...


----------



## wewearpolish (Jul 6, 2013)

I just bought the China Glaze set of textured polishes. So excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just bought the China Glaze set of textured polishes. So excited!!!!!!!!


 Tell us how you like it. I personally used it once then gave it to my sisters (they get all my reject polish because they're little and don't care). I honestly just thought it was ugly. But maybe it's something you'll like since we all have different tastes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah but I like a top coat with them to make them shiny.  I like Opi liquid sand best followed by the Zoya pixie dust.  I don't mind the Sally Hansen sugar coat but there's like no colour options really.



> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To get the true effect of the textured polishes you are not supposed to use a base coat or a top coat.


----------



## maeiland (Jul 8, 2013)

> I liked Get Your Number and Stay the Night from the original collection. pictures courtesy of frmheadtotoe.com:
> 
> Â
> 
> Get Your Number is blue and sparkly...it reminds me of like...Fantasy Fairy Tail Evil Ice Queen nails or something. Stay the Night is the black one...it's not sparkly really. Â But it's so different from my other polishes. I feel like I painted my nails with fresh gravel with sparkly Wizard of Oz-like ruby red slipper glitter. Â Over time, the red in the glitter fades and it becomes red + silver glitter which is neat, too. Both of these were from the Mariah Carey collection. Â They had fantastic wear on me (and even if you do chip, you can dab a drop on the chipped spot and it blends in flawlessly, since it's textured, you don't even notice where the new coat is.) *You can still wear a base coat *(I always wear a base coat), but yes, in order to see the texture, you're not supposed to use a top coat. However, I've seen Get Your Number with a glossy top coat and the pictures make the colors look like it has so much more depth of color, it looks almost like an entirely different polish with a top coat.


 According to the Zoya website you shouldn't wear a base coat either.


----------



## ArtHistorian200 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have tried numerous brands of textured polishes also. My personal favorites are Zoya's Pixie Dust...I just  had to buy them all after my first bottle last Fall. LOL 

My least favorite is Sally Hansen Sugar Coat. I found that the texture just wasn't as pretty as others and the texture felt horrible and scratchy against the skin. This is the only brand I ever wear a top coat with, when it comes to textures.

I haven't tried or heard of JulieG, so thank you for mentioning them...off to Google I go!


----------



## wewearpolish (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey everyone! i finally tried the textured china glaze polishes. They are really cool! I have been wearing the  orange one for a few days now with no chipping. If anyone is interested, amazon is selling the whole collection (6 bottles) for only 20 bucks. Pics to come soon!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jul 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone! i finally tried the textured china glaze polishes. They are really cool! I have been wearing the  orange one for a few days now with no chipping. If anyone is interested, amazon is selling the whole collection (6 bottles) for only 20 bucks. Pics to come soon!


 Glad someone likes them! None of the girls at the BSS I go to likes them, and neither do I. So it's fun to get a different opinion!


----------



## wewearpolish (Jul 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a photo of my manicure with Zoya Pixiedust in Beatrix:
> 
> ...


OOOO thats pretty. I definitely want to try the Zoya. That orange is gorgeous on you!

I finally did my China Glaze textured Mani! I like the textured colors, but I think they would look boring if I did them all orange

(unless it was shiny like the Zoya)


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 11, 2013)

that is the cutest mani!!



> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOOO thats pretty. I definitely want to try the Zoya. That orange is gorgeous on you!
> 
> ...


----------



## spilledpolish (Aug 15, 2013)

All of the microglitter nail polishes at *Beyond the Nail* dry with a textured finish! But they are easily transformed to a smooth polish with a layer or two of top coat





*http://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/beyondthenail?section_id=14042343*


----------



## Ravnfyr (Aug 15, 2013)

I have 3 from the China Glaze set, &amp; love them. I get a lot of "WHOA!" type compliments on them. A top coat does make them shiny, &amp; less likely to snag on anything.


----------



## Christa W (Aug 15, 2013)

All the China Glaze ones are at my Sally's on clearance and I picked up the ones I didn't have on the take an extra 50% off they had recently.  I like them.  The orange one makes thing think of Cheetos.  Right now my favorite textured are the liquid sands by OPI and the best of that I own is  Alcatraz...Rocks from the San Francisco collection that just came out.  It's so full of amazing.  The Gumdrops line for Nicole by OPI is very nice.  I have Cinnaman of My Dreams which is super gorgeous, A-nise Treat (super sparkly black) and my favorite That's What I Mint which is a teal shade.  The  Sally Hansen ones with glitter they just released are a bit nicer than the first set.  I only got the white one Sugar Rush from the first release and it reminds me of popcorn ceilings. 

Here is my attempt at some nail art using the Sugar Rush and China Glaze Unrefined.  It didn't gradient the best but the striped one is actually water marble which turned out pretty cool.









Here is my picture of Alcatraz...Rocks.  (one with flash and one without) It's one you really need to see in person.  Fortunately for me I live in a smaller town so it was easily available at the salon inside of Walmart but when I made the journey to the Ulta an hour a way yesterday that shade was nowhere to be found. Pick it up while you still can.









Textured polishes do take some getting used to.  I found that the China Glaze ones without a topcoat actually tend to pick up dirt which was weird for me.  My nails chip no matter what and I get bored easy so that wasn't a factor but I was able to wear Alcatraz...Rocks for a good 3 days before I changed my mani and that is record wear for me.  I can see myself wearing this trend far longer than say the crackle or magnetic because with a few coats of seche vite you can have the most complex glitter, I wouldn't do it over the China Glaze or non glitter Sally Hansen ones (I tried it was terrible).

Here is OPI Get Your Number with topcoat and stamp


----------



## donutbaby (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm a huge fan!  I have three of the Sally Hansen Sugar Coats (in Pink Sprinkle, Cotton Candies, &amp; Candy Corn) and have a Zoya &amp; a Julep Sea Salt on the way.  They're not hard to get off at all but like one other poster said, they do chip sort of easily.  Also, I was disappointed by the Pink Sprinkle.  It's supposed to be glittery but looks too dull for my liking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of textured nail polishes! So far, from everything I've tried, I've been most impressed with OPI's liquid sand - it looks good, it doesn't cheap and it's pretty easy to remove!


----------



## Rubyblood (Oct 5, 2013)

I bought it from someone on Instagram and haven't had the chance to try it yet. I also have the lavender one.


----------



## Rubyblood (Oct 5, 2013)

I have the sally hansen sugar coats in about 5 or 6 colors, 2 nicole by opi, 2 liquid sands from opi, some indies and a few others.


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 



I so enjoy the creative combinations in this mani!


----------



## wewearpolish (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I so enjoy the creative combinations in this mani!


Thanks!


----------



## Christa W (Oct 6, 2013)

I never realized until today that Dance Legend also made textures.  I am lemming for Malachite and White Noise.


----------

